# Trouble on the Iphone



## Rennie (Jan 23, 2009)

I like to browse our lovely Forum on the Iphone. The Iphone's way of navigating (zooming in and out with two fingers, tapping to center on a colomn etc.) makes that it is no problem to see a site that is originally made for viewing on a computer screen. This morning - to my horror - i found that the site has now changed to a 'mobile' lay-out. This is not only not what i want, it is also done really badly - an endless list of links that are in place of the various references to the fora. Then, when after some trouble, i found the 'new posts' (which strangely enough looks like a normal web page again) and i clicked on a post to read i was shot back to the first screen. No way to read any post. I am now bereft of the pleasure to read up on the latest mouthpiece facing in the train or anywhere else on the move, and that is just no way to live!

So please hear my cry - what is the matter? Why? Please, make the site come back in its old form! (And btw, that is an option that is offered by for instance ebay or google, to view the site in normal, not mobile, view, but isn't offered here...)

Reine


----------



## andrewfrankhouse (Sep 22, 2007)

I have no problem on my Android phone - looks and works great.


----------



## Rennie (Jan 23, 2009)

Today, a slight improvement: the normal home screen appears, i can go to the different fora - but still, when i click on a post to read it, it redirects me to the home page in 'mobile' format - an endless list of links. While I am glad to hear that users of other phones have no problems, I am curious to know if any other Iphone users have the same problem. And of course, could it get fixed?

Reine


----------



## magical pig (Dec 15, 2005)

I think it looks like the regular forum on my iPhone...

No problem browsing. Just like before.


----------



## Rennie (Jan 23, 2009)

Well, i cleared all cookies, history, cache, closed all pages, and started up again. And sure enough, the problem is solved.
Thanks for your reactions.


Reine


----------



## WilboH (Jan 30, 2015)

Cookies and saved data should always be your number one go to when having issues with any web based services. Glad you got it figured out.


----------



## milandro (Dec 22, 2006)

Despite me being an advocate for continuing old threads (when they still apply ), the Iphone that Reine was using is probably done and dusted ( and rusts in pieces in a recycling facility somewhere else than the NL) for a very long time, since her last post on this thread was placed 8 years ago ( when the phone system and forum software were very different from today’s ) nor would she read your praise because she hasn’t been around in a very long time ( 3 years!).


----------



## WilboH (Jan 30, 2015)

I've been made aware of that and my embarrassment knows no bounds!


----------



## milandro (Dec 22, 2006)

there is no need to be embarrassed.

Again I am all for keeping the archives alive and kicking ( why do we keep them otherwise?) but this was a case where the question (one of hardware and software) no longer apply to the situation that there is now with both forum and Iphone.

The fact that the poster has also abandoned the forum makes your message to her impossible to be delivered.


----------



## WilboH (Jan 30, 2015)

I appreciate that sir! Thank you for your help!


----------

